# Awesome model railroad snowblower video



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Check out this train snowblower. This beats every railroad snow removal video I've ever seen.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry, guys. I fixed the video link so maybe now you can view it. Really, really cool job this guy did modeling one of those old steam locomotive powered snow blowers.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*G Scale model railroad rotary snow plow*

The gentleman that uploade the video has 
a very large garden railroad.

These rotary plows are pushed and pulled by 2-6 locomotves to 
provide the traction and force needed to remove snow from the 
railroad right of way.

This railway snow clearer is a rotary plow for railway use 
that is based on the Leslie rotary plow design that dates
back to 1893 and was originally steam powered using 
soft Bituminous coal coal.

Most all of them were converted to an oil fired steam powered 
rotary plow early in the century once fuel oil became the fule of 
choice for steam powered locomotives.

The folks at Union Pacific Railroad have several -(5-6) of the former
Southern Pacific rotary snow plows that have been converted 
to electric power where a what is refered to as a B unit is used to 
provide electricity to the rotary plow.

These rebuilt rotary plows use four traction motors from older locomotives 
to power the rotary plows snow fan to dispose of the snow to the left or right
of the railway right of way.

The Leslie plows have railcar trucks that have no suspension and limit the 
units travel spewed to 20 miles per hour.

I can upload some scanned images of the rotary plows when I have a bit more time for everyone to see later.


----------



## BigBladePusher (Dec 7, 2012)

wow thats pretty cool!


----------

